# avalon area pier near hotel/motel



## lisaann (Sep 5, 2003)

Hi, 
We are visiting Avalon this weekend to look at houses for next summer and plan to spend the night. My husband/brother-in-law want to fish so I was wondering if anyone knows of any motels/hotels near a decent fishing spot or pier. It doesn't have to be in Avalon. Just somewhere within in maybe a half hour or so. I know this is last minute so hopefully someone can help us! 
Thanks, Lisa


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

avalon pier is as good as any this time of year. never had any complaints when fishing there


----------



## lisaann (Sep 5, 2003)

thanks for the quick repsonse! but do you know if there are any hotels close by (like maybe in walking distance?) i guess i could check with the realtor or look when we get there.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

theres one within a rock throw of the pier.....cant remember the name call the pier they can tell ya who and where


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings lisaann!

Let the guys know that the surf will be rough due to the hurricane passing off the coast -- three to nine foot swells! They may want to try the back bay instead.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Try this link for hotels:

http://hotel-guides.us/north-carolina/kill-devil-hills-nc-hotels.html


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Sorry wrong link try this one:

http://www.virtualnjshore.com/


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

hah cocoflea ya one upped me bro........never saw that link before.
even i learned something today. thanks david


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Hey guys I thinkl she means Avalon NJ! No true pier there, but there is the famous 8tth street jetty which was recently extended. The local sod banks around Townsend and Hereford inlets are worth a try. Corsons inlet is not too far away....Heck, it is all a matter of how far you want to drive. I do suggest they fish the back side this weekend due to the hurricane. They will probably fare much better after dark throwing lures for striper. Day time fishing may produce some short fluke or possibly blues.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

OOPS!!!!!! my bad........... was just trying to help


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

We'll forgive ya Topsail!


----------



## Eric G (Nov 15, 2000)

There is a pier in Avalon, NJ however, it is a private membership pier. You can call the pier (see the NJ HOtspots) to see if they will allow you to fish with a member.

The beach may be rocking and rolling this week/weekend with hurricane swells and spring tides.

Search the internet with Cpae May County Chamber of Commerce site or Avalon, NJ homepage has some great links. "Beachcomber" site also has some great links for Avalon lodging.

Some Avalon hotels off the top of my head:
The Mirage 1-800-458-6008
Golden Inn 609-368-5155
Deseert Sand 609-368-5133

Area Tackle shops for fish info
Avalon Anchorage Marina
Avalon Hodge Podge Biat & Tackle (www.avalonhp.com)
Moran's Dockside at the Avalon Sportfishing Center
all the above has web sites.


----------

